# outdoor blacklights



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Is there such a thing as fluorescent black lights that are actually made to go outdoors? I tried an incandescent floodlight bulb, it did not even light up anything two feet in front of it. I have seen pics where some people use the regular fluorescent blacklights that are made for indoors and build covers to go over them, but I don't have the know how to do that. Is there anything else out there?

Thanks


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

you might read through this thread:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6541


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for your help!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

A little late, but if you need blacklight illumination outdoors in the future, I sell 30 LED flood and 18 LED spots, weather safe, and dimmable.
Much better solution to fluorescent fixtures

http://tinyurl.com/263r47

BUT, I finished sales for the season yesterday.

You may be able to get some ( I do not know if they are weather safe or dimmable ) at goldengadgets.com


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, thanks gory. Sorry I missed you for this season, if I don't find any, I'll check you out for next season!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

This works great for my giant spider web and was rather inexpensive for the amount of light produced. 
Standard $10 shop light fixture, 2 black light tubes from HD $12 each wood and plexigalss from trash, tinfoil from kitchen.. couple of screws. Going on 5 years of service.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a neat idea. I just may use that one. Thanks!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

looks like what I used on my fish tank in the 70s 
Sure it works great tho.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Gory Corey said:


> A little late, but if you need blacklight illumination outdoors in the future, I sell 30 LED flood and 18 LED spots, weather safe, and dimmable.
> Much better solution to fluorescent fixtures
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/263r47
> ...


I tried goldengadgets.com, they did not have any that were uv. Does anyone know where I can get the led uv floodlights mentioned above??
Thanks:jol:


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

try http://www.blacklight.com

They aint cheap tho.

GG was the only company near my pricing that I know of.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> I tried goldengadgets.com, they did not have any that were uv. Does anyone know where I can get the led uv floodlights mentioned above??
> Thanks:jol:


Look at their eBay sales - I just bought a couple of LED UV/Blacklight spotlights. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Gory Corey said:


> try http://www.blacklight.com
> 
> They aint cheap tho.
> 
> GG was the only company near my pricing that I know of.


You ain't kidding about the price! All the ones that I have found online do not look exactly like yours, they look smaller. They are way expensive! I think I will have to wait until next season and get a couple from you.:jol:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

trexmgd said:


> Look at their eBay sales - I just bought a couple of LED UV/Blacklight spotlights. Pretty cheap too.


I'm kind of new at this, what type of receptacle do you have to have to put a spotlight bulb in? I just have regular outdoor floodlight holders. I did see the spotlights on ebay but not the floodlight bulbs. I assume the spotlights light a smaller area? I am trying to light up a uv reactive web, so I need the light to cover a good portion of it.:jol: :jol:


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> You ain't kidding about the price! All the ones that I have found online do not look exactly like yours, they look smaller. They are way expensive! I think I will have to wait until next season and get a couple from you.:jol:


They look smaller than mine?
Thats a surprise. 
The spots are barely larger than a quarter!
Thats an e27 envelope (same as used in most mr16 and gu10s)

The floods are a little larger, but use a par30 envelope.

Usually the ones I find (when I was looking to buy months and months ago!) are larger, not smaller.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> I'm kind of new at this, what type of receptacle do you have to have to put a spotlight bulb in? I just have regular outdoor floodlight holders. I did see the spotlights on ebay but not the floodlight bulbs. I assume the spotlights light a smaller area? I am trying to light up a uv reactive web, so I need the light to cover a good portion of it.:jol: :jol:


e27 lamps use a medium base (the green stake lights you are using and most bulb sockets) As do the par30 medium base.

Yes, floods cover more area. 
Typically 3x or more at the same distance from an object.

I do not know of other places offering UV LED floods.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Airscapes, that's one for my mental filing cabinet. Very nice, cheap and I've already got all the stuff laying around. Cool!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

dynoflyer said:


> Airscapes, that's one for my mental filing cabinet. Very nice, cheap and I've already got all the stuff laying around. Cool!


HUH?!?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

airscapes said:


> This works great for my giant spider web and was rather inexpensive for the amount of light produced.
> Standard $10 shop light fixture, 2 black light tubes from HD $12 each wood and plexigalss from trash, tinfoil from kitchen.. couple of screws. Going on 5 years of service.


Great idea!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Duh, didnt connect the nick to the post


----------

